# Webprojekt ideen



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

ICh weiss dass klingt jetzt sehr unkreativ aber mir fehlen einfach die Ideen für ein Webprojekt. Ich kann am besten an einem konkreten Projekt lernen. Aber es gibt schon so viele Websiten im Internet ich weiß nich was ich machen kann.


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2011)

Damit, dass man zum Lernen ein konkretes Projekt und Ziel haben sollte, hast du völlig Recht. Dieses Ziel sollte allerdings möglichst auf deine Fähigkeiten zugeschnitten sein. Ich mache es immer so, dass ich mir etwas suche, was mir persönlich etwas bringt (okay, ich mache auch nichts Web-mäßiges, sondern schreibe eher Bash- und Perl-Zeug). Hast du einen Clan oder kennst du jemand mit einem Clan? Gibt es jemanden in deinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, dem du damit einen Gefallen oder eine Freude tun könntest?
Zugegeben, es ist nicht leicht, sich bei Webgeschichten was eigenes zu suchen, den Webseiten gibt's eigentlich schon genug 

MfG Jimini


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Einen Clan hab ich leider nicht. Ich zock auch noch nich so lange wenn nur starcraft 2 aber bin noch nich gut genug.
Das Problem ist das es schon so viele große Seiten gibt gegen die sich meine kleinen nich durchsetzen können.


----------



## Silent12 (10. September 2011)

Eine Datenbank für irgendein kommendes Spiel, zB für Battlefield3 (mit Klassen, Maps, Waffen,...). Aber dazu muss deine Website bis zum 27.Oktober fertig sein und von da an möglichst schnell mit Daten gefüttert werden.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Also da ich ehr SC2 Fan bin würde ich eine Datenbank für SC2 Heart of the swarm machen. Aber wo krieg ich die Infos her?
Meinst du ne richtige datenbank oder ehr Text?


----------



## derP4computer (10. September 2011)

Ich habe irgend wann mal gelernt, man soll sich ein Mindmap machen.
Z.B. mit FreeMind: Klick
Dann ist es wenigstens strukturiert und bodenständig.
Mühselig ja, aber man erkennt sehr schnell den eigenen Antrieb.


----------



## Silent12 (10. September 2011)

Habe SC2 Heart of the swarm zwar noch nie gespielt, aber per Screen-shot-Manager kommst du (falls vorhanden) an Maps,Waffengrafiken,Charaktere,KI's etc. heran dann noch persönlich Strategien,Tipps,... einfließen lassen ein bisschen rum Googeln und alles zusammen als Grafisch unterstützte Datenbank speichern (am Besten noch in Verknüpfung mit einem Gästebuch/Forum für Anregungen)


----------

